# Meet Tommy, my big boy Chameleon!



## Miss Lily (Sep 28, 2009)

Here's my new male cham, Tommy! He's very calm and friendly, and looks like he has a permanent smile on his sweet l'il face!


----------



## cazg1983 (Feb 16, 2009)

he is soooo gorgeous. Is he friendly? i saw one in the wold once in africa and put my hand out and he climbed on!!! i was shocked but he was very chilled. however, when i enquired about owning one, the reptile guy i spoke to said, they would rather not be handled and dont make the bast pets. my OH would kill me anyway!


----------



## Miss Lily (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah, he is friendly, bless him! Only had him for 5 days so he's still getting used to us, but he's so chilled! Love him to bits already! Yesterday he sat on my shoulder for a while and he kept grabbing my hair! He's really sweet! Some chams don't mind handling and some hate it. I have been lucky with all mine.

My first female I got at 6 months and she was silly tame by then, but Amy (who is now 9 months old) has needed a lot more work as I got her at 3 months and she hadn't been handled much. I think that as long as you respect them and read the signs that they give and don't push your luck, they learn to associate you with nice things like going out to the garden for sunshine or just food, lol! Chams are easily bribed with food!

I have never once regretted getting any of mine - as long as you do plenty of research before hand and know what you're getting into then they are very rewarding pets! When Lily (my first) died, the house seemed so empty without her and we all hated it. I got Amy within a week as I missed my l'il green friend so much!


----------



## cazg1983 (Feb 16, 2009)

i know what you mean about having an empty house when a pet dies. my dog died recently and it wasnt long before i had to get another as the house felt very weird without him. Your other girl, amy is amazing too. those close ups of her are so great. im very jelous but i will only get something exotic like a snake or lizard when i can get a really big viv for it. I have talked about changing a spare room into a room for a snake but iv always loved chameleons. they have real character. anyway, good luck with your new one.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

hes got such beautfull colours hes a cuttie


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely colouring, gorgeous,


----------



## Leena (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh how gorgeous he is! I've never had lizards and people think I am odd to find them interesting (and cute!). That "smile" on his face is the best!

Leena


----------



## Miss Lily (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone! Tommy really is one sweet chameleon! Here's a couple of more recent pics of him.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

Hes well cool love him :thumbup1:


----------



## craigyo (Sep 28, 2009)

hes a great lookin cham, i bet his colours will be amazing when u get him out in the garden when its really hot


----------

